# بلاوى اشارات المرور ههههههههههههه



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2008)

*تخيلوا معى*
*ربنا فرجها عليكم *
*واشتريتوا *
*عربيه*
*وانتم واقفين فى اشارة مرور*
*حدث هذا الموقف*
*ماذا تفعلوا*
*اليكم الموقف*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*




*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## اخوكم (30 أغسطس 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه

جميلة اووووووووووووووووووى 

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## jesus-girl17 (30 أغسطس 2008)

heheheh what a monkeys really funnyyy


----------



## لولاsss (31 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههه
الحقيقة الموقف غريب اة
شو اسوي 
ولا شي بخليهم يخلصو وبروح
ههههه
تحياتي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه

طاب تصدق شكلهم حلو 
​


----------



## اخوكم (31 أغسطس 2008)

*


فراشة مسيحية قال:



هههههههههههههههههه

طاب تصدق شكلهم حلو 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسي ليكى على مرورك

ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Bolbola142 (31 أغسطس 2008)

خدمة في السرييييييييييييييييييع !!


----------



## BITAR (4 سبتمبر 2008)

jesus-girl17 قال:


> :d heheheh what a monkeys really funnyyy


*ههههههههههههههه*
* شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## رانا (5 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههه طيب مش مشكله استحمل بلاوى المرور بس فين العربيه 
ربنا يبارك


----------



## amjad-ri (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*يبئة  حديهم  بقشيش

هههههه

شكرا على الصورة​*


----------



## Mor Antonios (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*حرميلهم موزة من الشباك عشان اهرب ههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههه

ماله المشى ده رياضة حتى..

أحسن من المواقف اللى تحصل وانا فى العربية دى 

بس لو حصل وانا فى العربية يعنى أكيد هشووووطهم وامشى هههههه​


----------



## عاشقة يسوع (5 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه



بصراحه انا اشك اني هقدر اعمل اي شي اصلا هههههههههههههههههههههههه



>>>>> من كتر ما هي قويه وشجاعه هيغمى عليها على طول هههههههههههههههههههه





تسلم ايديك BITAR على الموضوع وربنا يستر انا ابتديت اخاف من سواقة العربيه ههههههههههههههههه





​


----------



## +meriet+ (5 سبتمبر 2008)

ايه يا جماعة انتوا متضايقين ليه حد يطول العربيبة تتغسل ببلاش ههههههههه
ميرسى جدا


----------



## Ferrari (5 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فعلاً الدنيا اتقدمت القردة هتفوق الانسان هههههههههههههه

شكراً على موضوعك الجميل الرب يباركك

​


----------



## BITAR (5 سبتمبر 2008)

لولاsss قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> الحقيقة الموقف غريب اة
> شو اسوي
> ولا شي بخليهم يخلصو وبروح
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*من غير بقشيش*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (5 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> طاب تصدق شكلهم حلو​


* ههههههههههههههه*
*الصراحه عماله ماهرة*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (5 سبتمبر 2008)

اخوكم قال:


> *مرسي ليكى على مرورك*​
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


* بدون تعليق*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (5 سبتمبر 2008)

bolbola142 قال:


> خدمة في السرييييييييييييييييييع !!


*العدد كبير*
*للانجاز*
*هههههههههههههه *​


----------



## BITAR (5 سبتمبر 2008)

رانا قال:


> ههههههههههه طيب مش مشكله استحمل بلاوى المرور بس فين العربيه
> ربنا يبارك


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*العربيه موجوده*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*بس النفس الى تسوق*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2008)

تحفه ياباشا 
بس كده احسن 
ولا اشغل دماغى اروح البنزينه ولا بتاع 
وكمان هتتغسل بموزه لكل واحد 
ههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا ​


----------



## BITAR (5 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *يبئة حديهم بقشيش​*
> 
> *هههههه*​
> 
> *شكرا على الصورة*​


*طبعا لازم*
*بدل ما يشتغلوا شغل القرود*
*هههههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## BITAR (5 سبتمبر 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> *حرميلهم موزة من الشباك عشان اهرب ههههههه*​


* تبعا تقصدى سباط موز*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (5 سبتمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههه​
> 
> ماله المشى ده رياضة حتى..​
> أحسن من المواقف اللى تحصل وانا فى العربية دى ​
> ...


* بلاش تهور*
*دول ولاد قرود*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (5 سبتمبر 2008)

e3tesam قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*الصراحه راحه*
*هههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## BITAR (5 سبتمبر 2008)

+meriet+ قال:


> ايه يا جماعة انتوا متضايقين ليه حد يطول العربيبة تتغسل ببلاش ههههههههه
> ميرسى جدا


*هههههههههههههههه*
*هى القرود بتعمل حاجه*
*ببلاش*
*هههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## BITAR (5 سبتمبر 2008)

ferrari قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> فعلاً الدنيا اتقدمت القردة هتفوق الانسان هههههههههههههه​
> شكراً على موضوعك الجميل الرب يباركك​


* اهم يعلموا الانسان الشغل*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (5 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> تحفه ياباشا
> 
> بس كده احسن
> ولا اشغل دماغى اروح البنزينه ولا بتاع
> ...


* هههههههههههههههههههه*
*فسر*
*من المقصود بالتحفة*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*وكل واحد عنده عربيه*
*يجهز معاه الموز*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## وردة الكويت (6 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههههه

حلوه


----------



## BITAR (6 سبتمبر 2008)

وردة الكويت قال:


> هههههههه
> 
> حلوه


* شكرا وردة الكويت*​


----------



## lovebjw (6 سبتمبر 2008)

صدقنى احلى من العيال المتسولين اللى بيكونوا فى نص البلد وماسكين منديل ويقولك حاجة لله ساعدينى يا بية على الاقل دول انت عارف اخرهم كيس فول سودانى على كيلو موز لكن التانين بحرهم واسع وعايزين كل اللى معاك ​


----------



## BITAR (6 سبتمبر 2008)

lovebjw قال:


> صدقنى احلى من العيال المتسولين اللى بيكونوا فى نص البلد وماسكين منديل ويقولك حاجة لله ساعدينى يا بية على الاقل دول انت عارف اخرهم كيس فول سودانى على كيلو موز لكن التانين بحرهم واسع وعايزين كل اللى معاك ​


* تعليق راااااااااااااائع *
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا lovebjw*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه سيبلهم العربية ينضفوها من جوه *


----------



## yerigagarin (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*ودول موقعهم ايه بالظبط
من قانون المرور الجديد ؟

جميله يا بيتر 
تسلم ايدك
*​


----------



## BITAR (16 سبتمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه سيبلهم العربية ينضفوها من جوه *


* ههههههههههههههه*
*على كده معاكى موز كتير*
*يا engy_love_jesus*​


----------



## BITAR (16 سبتمبر 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *ودول موقعهم ايه بالظبط*
> 
> *من قانون المرور الجديد ؟*​
> *جميله يا بيتر *
> *تسلم ايدك*​


* هههههههههههه*
*البند الخاص بهم بالقانون*
*موجود فى جبلايه القرود*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*اطفال الشوارع*​


----------



## sosana (18 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههه
شكلهم حلو اوي


----------



## BITAR (18 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *اطفال الشوارع*​


* هههههههههههه*
*قصدك قرود الشوارع*​


----------



## BITAR (18 سبتمبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> شكلهم حلو اوي


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*فريق عمل منظم*​


----------

